# Carmunity ABO kündigen [Anleitung]



## Holger Steinberg (21 Dezember 2010)

Quelle http://www.besucher-award.de/board/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=7919

Quelle Hanny. ich bin leider auch auf diese Carmunity ABO Falle reingefallen. Und ich habe die LÖSUNG für das PROBLEM!!!

Erstmal noch kurz dazu, ich bin mir wirklich sicher, dass das Rechtlich keine Handhabe hat, was die machen. Mir ist das Desaster vor genau 50 min. passiert und der Mist hat mich jetzt 4,99 Euro gekostet. Ich würde sagen, da bin ich mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen. Aber es ist eine riesen Sauerei - meiner Meinung nach.
Es darf doch kein ABO entstehen, wenn ich NICHTS BESTÄTIGE!!!! Wo kommen wir denn da hin? Dann kann ja jeder kommen und sagen, ich habe die Seite besucht und deshalb in ein ABO eingewilligt... SO eine Abzocke ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.

JETZT zur LÖSUNG:

Geh mit deinem !!!!Handy!!! auf die Internetseite: Tut uns leid. Wir konnten dich nicht identifizieren. !!!Das funktioniert nur, wenn du mit Handy auf diese Seite gehst!!!

- dort auf den Link: Meine Abos verwalten

- dann musst du danach auf das Abo klicken

- danach auf kündigen klicken...

Damit bist du das ABO LOS, ABER vergewissere dich auf der Vodafone Seite, unter MeinMobilfunk - Abos... Das ist etwas beschwerlich zu finden, aber dort muss dann der Status auf INAKTIV stehen!!!


Also viel Glück und Erfolg dabei!
Ansonsten berechnen die wohl jede Woche 4,99 Euro!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2011)

*AW: Carmunity ABO kündigen [Anleitung]*

Danke  bin auch mit nem blauen Auge davon *puh*


----------



## Stacy (1 Juli 2011)

omg ich danke dir es hat geklappt son müll ich hasse abos nochmals vielen vielen dank für den super tip


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2011)

Hier auch nochmal ein Link: http://endkunden-support.carmunity.de/


----------



## Doc (31 Juli 2011)

Hi,
meine Tochter war mit ihrem handy auch auf die Abzocke von carmunity reingefallen - kosten über € 20 pro monat. Über diesen link "endkunden-support.carmunity.de" hat die abo-kündigung auch funktioniert, ohne das betroffene handy zu benutzen. ging ganz normal über's web.


----------



## kci (1 Oktober 2011)

hey heiko danke für den link geht soviel einfacher dieses mist abo zu löschen


----------



## Heiko (1 Oktober 2011)

kci schrieb:


> hey heiko danke für den link geht soviel einfacher dieses mist abo zu löschen


Gern geschehen!


----------



## hm13 (24 Oktober 2011)

Danke heiko,
ich bin 13 jahre alt und bin auch auf die ABO FALLE hineingefallen...
mit deiner erklärten  Technik gelingt es jedem aus dieser S****** herauszukommen....
got sei dank habe ich sehr schnelll reagierd so konneten sie mir nur 4,99 abrechnen
DANKE


----------



## Heiko (24 Oktober 2011)

Wir haben Euch da übrigens mal eine Zusammenfassung online gestellt: http://www.computerbetrug.de/handy-abo-kundigen

Da gibts für alle den richtigen Weg. Wir werden uns bemühen, das bei Bedarf zeitnah zu erweitern und zu überarbeiten wenn sich was ändert.


----------



## Manuel3201 (2 Januar 2012)

Heay danke wegen deinem Tipp Heiko bin auch erst 13 jahre alt und ich bin gerade dabei warte auf die sms danke viel mals hatte schon voll angst


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2012)

/// Lesezeichen ///
Carmunity
Quickpay

http://www.google.de/search?num=100&hl=de&newwindow=1&site=&q=quickpay carmunity&oq=quickpay carmunity

s.a. Intercon Media
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...tal-access-kündigen.33926/page-13#post-337037


----------



## Thorsx (3 Januar 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Hier auch nochmal ein Link: http://endkunden-support.carmunity.de/


Danke scheint funktioniert zu haben ! Ich wollte da schon persönlich einreiten ! mfg Thorsx


----------



## HilfeAbofalle (16 Februar 2012)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem ! Muss ich jetz auf das Abo klicken was ich Gebucht habe oder was ? Weil da steht nix von kündiegen ! Bitte um ganz ganz ganz ganz ganz schnelle Antwort


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2012)

Woher sollen wir das wissen? Frage doch den Anbieter, siehe einen Post über deinem!


----------



## HilfeAbofalle (16 Februar 2012)

bohr ich bin doch in diesem Ednkunden support drinne nur wo lösche ich das jetz ? !


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2012)

HilfeAbofalle schrieb:


> bohr


Boah! (guckst du > HIER <) Dann frach doch mal den Edneknuddlsuppi wie dat jeht und nich uns, wir machen keinen Support hier!


----------



## Gast4404 (20 Juli 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Hier auch nochmal ein Link: http://endkunden-support.carmunity.de/


Ich bekomme keine SMS ):


----------



## David35810 (30 November 2012)

Ich bekomme auch keine sms was tun???????
Bitte um schnelle Antwort.
Mfg David


----------

